# Which would you buy?



## Renegayde (May 30, 2009)

which of these do you think has the greatest potential and why?

2. Paph delenatii x Bel Royal "EYOF" - $40
3. Paph rothschildianum "Heatwave" x Wellesleyanum "Golden Galaxy" - $40
4. Paph rothschildianum "ExB" x Mt Toro - $40
5. Paph Bel Royal "EYOF" x Lyro Blackhawk - $40
6. Paph rothschildianum "ExB" x Lyro Blackhawk - $40



Todd


----------



## Roy (May 30, 2009)

roth x Mt Toro 1st and foremost as a 2nd choice roth x Lyro Blackhawk.


----------



## goldenrose (May 30, 2009)

I think the best potential comes from sticky to similar kind. 
multi x multi, brachy x brachy, etc.
Multi x brachy becomes more of a crapshoot, there can be some that are quite nice but they can also be dogs.
So how lucky do you feel?


----------



## rdhed (May 31, 2009)

I agree with both Roy and goldenrose, and at $40 a pop who wants to chance "maybe" getting something worthwhile. 

--Allen--


----------



## SlipperKing (May 31, 2009)

Todd, #2 is a real gamble. It would look like Pink Sky and there's not many good ones of those. #3 would take a life time to bloom in most cases. The last three, buy one of each or three of each!


----------



## emydura (May 31, 2009)

Pretty well everything on the list has something going for it. Depends on your personal taste. The parvi-multi hybrids can be pretty amazing. So the first one delanatii x Bel Royal sounds promising. A bit like a Delrosi but maybe more flowers and easier to grow. But I agree with Rick, maybe a chance that it would be a dud.

David


----------



## Renegayde (May 31, 2009)

I should have clarified these are all flasks not plants....I was thinking of getting one or two....there are three other choices in the listing which are 

1. Paph delenatii x sib (selected plants from OZ and Rands) -- $40
7. Paph Gary Romagna (roths x St Swithin) - $40
8. Paph Mt Toro x self - $40


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2009)

All of them!


----------



## goldenrose (May 31, 2009)

#1, #7 & #8 are much better choices _but_ ....
everyone has deles, because they're 'select plants', will they produce select offspring that will be in demand?
Gary Romagna are going to take up some space.
Mt. Toros are sloooow.


----------



## Ray (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree with Eric.

Part of the fun is seeing just what you might get out of a cross!


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL well I did not buy all of them but I did buy two.....should be here tomorrow or thursday

Todd


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 2, 2009)

ok next question....LOL....what would you pay for a flask of Paph. delenatii var. vinicolor?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2009)

How much do you want!?


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 3, 2009)

ROFL....well there are some for sale for $125 but it kind of scares me to pay that much for a flask


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2009)

How many are in the flask, and how big are the seedlings?


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 3, 2009)

as far as I know there are approx. 25 seedlings per flask and the 1st of May they were being replated into final flask and I was told it had taken about 2 to 3 months for previous replates to get big enough to deflask and compot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2009)

That's $4 per seedling. Good buy if they all survive.


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 4, 2009)

$5 per seedling if there is 25 in the flask and it costs $125....but I agree still a good buy just unsure of spending that much for a flask


Todd


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2009)

OK. Math was never my forte.


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 4, 2009)

LOL I think one of my fellow slippertalk addicts should buy a flask and then split it with me

Todd


----------

